# Varta ready2use 2300 mAh



## Anders (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello.

Just found this new cells here in sweden. 





Anyone heard of a LSD cell with more mAh than 2100?
Rayovac is the name of Varta sold in US, can you find the 2300mAh in rayovacs products?
The international site dont have these 2300mAh cells.
http://www.varta-consumer.dk/content.php?path=/1522_1192640661.html&domain=www.varta-consumer.dk

Edit: Some readings out of the box:
#1. 1.292V
#2. 1.295V
#3. 1.292V
#4. 1.296V

After discharging on C-9000 @0,5A
#1. 1335mAh
#2. 1427mAh
#3. 1418mAh
#4. 1409mAh

After break in with C-9000:
#1. 2315 mAh
#2. 2312 mAh
#3. 2312 mAh
#4. 2316 mAh
:




The top is black.
The back of the cardboard says, Made in PRC. Nothing on the cell.

Here is the results from discharging at various rates:




As you can see, they dont perform so well above 4A as Sanyo Eneloop does.
2.19 Ah @0.5A
2.17 Ah @1.0A
2.10 Ah @2.0A
2.04 Ah @3.0A
1.99 Ah @4.0A
1.61 Ah @6.0A
0.22 Ah @ 8.0A

Here is the results from Maha Imedion: A after the results should be changed to Ah.




Sanyo Eneloop from my previous tests:
0,5 A, 1.90 Ah
1.0A, 1.85 Ah
2.0A, 1.85 Ah
3.0A, 1.80 Ah
4.0A, 1.79 Ah

I did not perform any tests on Eneloop @6 A or more.

Here is the results from Silverfox thread about Eneloop, he got very strong data from Eneloop at high A:



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/149804&highlight=eneloop+study





Anders


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Sep 27, 2009)

They are listed under "Power Accus" on the international site.





Different color but the same Varta No. 56726.


----------



## Anders (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Tohuwabohu.

Didn't see that.

Anders


----------



## smopoim86 (Sep 27, 2009)

Made in china or japan?


----------



## Anders (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello smopoim86.

I did not look for that.
I guess we have to wait 40h or so now

They are in C-9000 again for a breaking in charge.

Anders


----------



## smopoim86 (Sep 27, 2009)

The reason I was wondering is because of the new made in japan black top duracells. Figured they migh be these.


----------



## Anders (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello smopoim86.


I'll understand.

However, I can't see what kind of top there is now and I don't want to break the charging for that.

Anders


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 27, 2009)

Varta is part of the Spectrum (Rayovac) family.

These would be Made In China.

These increased capacity cells from Rayovac/Spectrum have been rumoured for a little while now.

If these are now popping up in the wild, we should start seeing 2300 mAh Rayovac Hybrid or Rayovac 4.0 cells in the North American market "soon".


----------



## Bones (Sep 27, 2009)

smopoim86 said:


> The reason I was wondering is because of the new made in japan black top duracells. Figured they migh be these.



It seems there isn't a black-top Duracell made in Japan.

A closer look at the Costco multi-pack revealed that even though the package clearly stated 'Made in Japan', the actual cells inside the multi-pack were labeled as 'Made in China'.



-



I'm sure this error represents a fortuitous oversight by Duracell, and not a deliberate ploy to take advantage of what appears to be an ever-increasing demand for the 'Made in Japan' pre-charged cells...


----------



## Bones (Sep 27, 2009)

This is confusing.

According to the Varta website referenced by Tohuwabohu in post 2, their Ready2Use low self-discharge cells are named _LongLife Accu_ and the maximum capacity currently available is 2100mAh in an AA cell.

The following chart for the _LongLife Accu_ also notes that Varta cells bearing the _Ready2Use_ symbol retain 80% of their capacity after one year:





However, on the same website, there are images of four additional cells named _Power Accu_ rather than _LongLife Accu_ that also bear the _Ready2Use_ symbol. These include the 2300mAh AA cell referenced in this thread, along with a 3000mAh C cell, a 3000mAh D cell and a 200mAh 9V cell:





I can't help but wonder why Varta is distinguishing their _Power Accu_ cells bearing the _Ready2Use_ symbol from their _LongLife Accu_ cells which also bear the _Ready2Use_ symbol.

It occurred to me that the former might be a cross between their regular chemistry cell and their actual low self-discharge cell, but I doubt they could retain 80% of their charge after one year as is claimed for all Varta cells bearing the _Ready2Use_ symbol.


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 27, 2009)

Bones said:


> However, on the same website, there are images of four additional cells named _Power Accu_ rather than _LongLife Accu_ that also bear the _Ready2Use_ symbol. These include the 2300mAh AA cell referenced in this thread, along with a 3000mAh C cell, a 3000mAh D cell and a 200mAh 9V cell:


Capacity-wise, the Varta 3000 mAh LSD C & D cells align with the Rayovac Hybrid C & D LSD cells available now.

I know with the current version of the Hybrid C & D cells which showed up here earlier this year, they lost approx 18% over 3 months. 
I have a set of D cells sitting by waiting for a 6 month self-discharge test, but those won't be ready for testing until November.


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 27, 2009)

Anders said:


> Just found this new cells here in sweden.
> ...
> Anyone heard of a LSD cell with more mAh than 2100?


Not me, but why do you ask? I can't see that these claim to be LSD.


----------



## 45/70 (Sep 27, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> Not me, but why do you ask? I can't see that these claim to be LSD.



I think because they say "Ready 2 Use", Torch.

Dave


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 27, 2009)

Just marketing, then. Hm, maybe it's not just Energizer that pulls tricks like that.


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Sep 27, 2009)

TorchBoy said:


> Not me, but why do you ask? I can't see that these claim to be LSD.


On the Danish Varta site and several other country sites these batteries are listed under _Ready2Use_ with the same notes as the _LongLife_ Accu on the international site.
Follow the link provided by Anders in the first post:
http://www.varta-consumer.dk/content.php?path=/1522_1192640661.html&domain=www.varta-consumer.dk


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 27, 2009)

OK, sorry, I'm with you now. Um, marketing? :shrug: And how come I can read it? My Danish is limited to "hej" and "hej hej".


----------



## Anders (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello, or should I use Hej Torchboy

I edited first post with results after break in an a photo of the top.

There is no information on the cell that tell us where it is made.

Anders


----------



## TorchBoy (Sep 30, 2009)

Are you going to let them sit for a month or three before another test?


----------



## Black Rose (Sep 30, 2009)

Anders said:


> There is no information on the cell that tell us where it is made.


It should be on the back of the cardboard backing that they come in.


----------



## Anders (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello.

TorchBoy:I should test them more, a CBA test is planned with different loads.
Eventually a long test as well.



Black Rose: Thanks, I looked more carefully at the back of the cardboard.

Made in PRC.

Nothing at the cells.

Anders


----------



## Anders (Sep 30, 2009)

First post updated with first graph, CBA @1A, more to come.

Anders


----------



## marksand (Oct 3, 2009)

http://www.atbatt.com/product/20824/digital-camera/panasonic/c-700af/battery has a similar shaped battery that poses as a low self discharge AA at 2300mAh in it's Amstron line. (with the little raised circular bump around the top of the + end) you notice the big nod to Panasonic (favorite battery of Dollar General Stores "your home for high quality electronic equiment and $6 toasters") in the url? There is a bunch more in the page.

I noticed that http://www.batteryjunction.com/rayovac-aa-rf715-4.html has a low self discharge Rayovac with the little raised circular bump aroun the top of the pos end also, bit no info- what a shock! - about the mAh's. They have no representative in their Titanium line so it's very possible that this is a contractual marketing exclusion if the Rayovac has the 2300. It is Saturday and I emailed them for a mAh figure, but I'm going to give 5 to 1 odds that it is 2300. 

marksand


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 3, 2009)

marksand said:


> I noticed that http://www.batteryjunction.com/rayovac-aa-rf715-4.html has a low self discharge Rayovac with the little raised circular bump aroun the top of the pos end also, bit no info- what a shock! - about the mAh's. They have no representative in their Titanium line so it's very possible that this is a contractual marketing exclusion if the Rayovac has the 2300. It is Saturday and I emailed them for a mAh figure, but I'm going to give 5 to 1 odds that it is 2300.


There are two version of the Rayovac 4.0 cells on the market.

The initial batch (basically relabelled Hybrids) are 2100 mAh. The revised Rayovac 4.0 cells are 2300 mAh.

I have some from the initial batch. Not sure how to tell which ones are which without running them through something like the BC-900 or C-9000.


----------



## Anders (Oct 7, 2009)

Updated first post with discharge graph at various rates.

Anders


----------



## lctorana (Oct 7, 2009)

At low drain rates, I love how the voltage both holds up and holds steady. That looks very useful.


----------

